
Blockchain Demo: Visual demonstration of blockchain technology - mcone
http://blockchaindemo.io/
======
doc_nabber
I'm having horrible performance issues on Chrome.

~~~
bmurphy1976
Same here, also broken on Firefox for me.

------
triptych
Wonder if it's mining in the browser as you watch the demo :/

------
throwaway2016a
I'm not sure who the target audience of this is:

\- It doesn't explain much so it's not great for learning

\- It's not rigorous enough to be useful as an academic simulator

Although I don't seem to have the same performance issues as other people
here.

Edit: Never mind. I didn't want to enter my email so I pressed "Skip" which
apparently also skips the "demo" part and kicks you into the simulator to play
around. You can press next on the first screen without an email

